# Chili bowls



## rickell (Sep 18, 2006)

*chili bowls*

about a week or so ago paula made chili bowls.   she took biscuit
dough and pressed them over the back of muffin tins them baked them
and filled them with chili?   has anyone tried this?  wouldn't the bowls
get soggy if they were not eaten right away?


----------



## JMediger (Sep 18, 2006)

Was it like the canned biscuits?  I would think they would be like any other biscuit you make.  If ours aren't eaten within a day or so (which normally isn't a problem), I throw them because they get odd.  I haven't tried it but it sounds good!


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 18, 2006)

Yes, once you fill them they would get soggy eventually but they can also be eaten along with the chili.  It's really a non-issue IMHO.


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 18, 2006)

I would imagine you shouldn't fill them until you are ready to serve.

If you are concerned overmuch, you can always get a good quality round boule bread for individual servings.  Hollow out the center and run it through the oven for a few minutes to toast the interior, giving it a natural barrier to the moisture.   Then, as you get down to the bottom of the boule (or bowl) you can rip it appart and eat it!


----------



## carolelaine (Sep 18, 2006)

I have made Paula's bowls except instead of Chili, I didn't have any trouble with sogginess, but I really didn't think it was too great.  I'd rather have some kind of cornbread shell I think.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 18, 2006)

I assume you're talking about Paula's Chili in a Biscuit Bowl, rickell? Yes, the biscuit bowls will get soggy the longer they sit - that is why Paula's instructions say, "*When ready to serve*, spoon the hot chili into the biscuit bowls."

I'm with carolelaine here - I would prefer cornbread to biscuits.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 18, 2006)

Michael.. do yo have a recipe for corn bread that can be made in this way?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 18, 2006)

I *knew* someone was going to ask this, pdswife!  

Nope - biscuits are a dough - cornbread is a batter. About all you can do is make cornbread muffins in muffin tins, scoop out the centers, and fill them with chili.

Paula's recipe is really a "presentation" and not a "flavor" thing - one of the recipes I think she really blew it on (but I'm from Texas and our taste in chili is a little different than Albany, GA). Make a skillet of cornbread, crumble it up in the bottom of a bowl, pour chili over ... it ain't as cute or purty - but it'll taste better, IMHO.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 18, 2006)

Do I get a prize for stumping the answer man?  lol.

Have a great night!!


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 18, 2006)

OR for cornbread, make the cornbread in a small loaf pan and carve out the middle. Serve the chli in it.


----------



## Dutchess (Sep 19, 2006)

For cornbread bowls, you can use a can of refrigerated cornbread twists, made by Pillsbury.


----------



## amber (Sep 19, 2006)

Great tip Dutchess, I didnt know pillsbury made these.


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 19, 2006)

But I am also not sure why you would ruin a nice chili with a refrigerated biscuit.  Paula gives southern cooking a bad name, in my oponion.


----------



## carolelaine (Sep 19, 2006)

In my earlier post on this subject, I left out part of a sentence (brilliant) I made chicken pot pie filling and did it in the little biscuit bowls that she used, it was acceptable, at least eveyone thought they were interesting.  I was looking for the pillsbury corn twist things to make the chile bowls but I couldn't find them.  I thought they quit making them.  Mom used to make corn dogs with them ages ago.


----------



## rickell (Sep 19, 2006)

Dutchess said:
			
		

> For cornbread bowls, you can use a can of refrigerated cornbread twists, made by Pillsbury.


 
great idea i will try this instead.   i also like the idea to use the cornbread
twists for corn dogs.


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 19, 2006)

I have not seen this product either--but I may not have looked closely at that case in the store. What store did the poster find it in?


----------



## kittyjo (Sep 19, 2006)

wouldn't it keep the bowls from getting soggy if they were brushedd with a little bit of olive oil before the chili was put into them?


----------



## jennyema (Sep 19, 2006)

Isn't getting soggy _the point_ of eating anything out of a bread/biscuit bowl?


----------



## mish (Sep 19, 2006)

rickell said:
			
		

> about a week or so ago paula made chili bowls. she took biscuit
> dough and pressed them over the back of muffin tins them baked them
> and filled them with chili? has anyone tried this? wouldn't the bowls
> get soggy if they were not eaten right away?


 
Rickell, the bowls won't get soggy if you eat them when ready to serve. The cornbread sticks are another good option, as mentioned. Here are some additional flavors, if available in your area:

http://www.pillsbury.com/View/breads/breadsticks.aspx

I've heard, at the Renaissance Faire, here in California, bread bowls are sold and filled with stew or chili. Wrapping the dough or sticks over the back of muffin tins, may make for very small bowls & they could stick together as they bake. If the dough is thin, they may leak.  I have instructions for a cornucopia made with bread sticks wrapped around shaped aluminum foil, which is another idea, rather than using little muffin tins. If you're interested let me know.


----------



## rickell (Sep 19, 2006)

thanks mish, paula stated to skip every other muffin tin so they
would not stick to each other.  i think the small bowls would be great
for a snack.  is your recipe for a meal size bowl i would love
that too.  i think the first day of fall is friday 

time for chili


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 19, 2006)

That sounds great but just like a chicken pot pie if you don't eat them soon the dough will get soggy.

Jill and Jolie


----------

